# [H] Mala Fide sucht Dich.......



## Ginahh (21. Januar 2010)

*Hallo,


Du: *

- spielst bei der Horde und bist mindestens 25 Jahre jung? 

- bist gut drauf, teamfähig und legst Wert auf einen vernünftigen Umgang? 

- gehst gern in Instanzen, 10ner Raids oder magst einfach nur mal questen? 

- magst keine komplizierten Regeln? 

- stellst das reale Leben immer vor Wow?

- bingst dich mit Ideen in der Gilde und auf der Homepage ein?

- hast allgemein Freude an gemeinsamen Aktionen in einer familiären Gilde ohne Stress?


*Was erwartet Dich:*

-eine kleine hilfsbereite und freundliche Gilde auf dem Server Rexxar. (Keine Ziehergilde)

-viel Spass und keine Zwänge. Nichts Muss alles Kann! 

-Hin und wieder Events zusammen mit unserer Allianzgilde La vita è Bella oder auf der Homepage (z.b. Geschichtenwettbewerbe)


*Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, solltest du dich auf jeden Fall mal auf der Hompage von uns und unserer Allianz-Muttergilde "La vita é Bella" umsehen und dich bewerben!*

Homepage: www.lavitaebella.meinegil.de


Wir freuen uns auf *DICH*! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Harduk


----------



## Ginahh (26. Januar 2010)

/push


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (4. Februar 2010)

/schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginahh (11. Februar 2010)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

